# What does your 555 weigh...?



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

I finally got my new 555 w/hsc5 fork built up w/ a mix of ultegra and DA w/ksyrium SL wheels. My scale is crappy, but it looks like it is coming in around 17lbs. What kind of weights are you guys seeing? Anyway, hoping to get my first ride on it today!

BTW, weight wasn't my primary concern for this bike - i wanted a stiff, fast crit bike... i typically do my long rides/climbs on my madone 5.9.


----------



## okiejaco (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an 05 555 built with Campy Record and AC 420 wheels. I haven't weighed it just like it is but I think it will tip the scales at a little under 17. I think with some ZG brakes it will be close to 16 lbs. I really like the way it rides. Just wish I could have talked the wife into letting me get a 585 but for me it is really nice.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I have an '06 555. Chorus group, FSA Team carbon crank, Cane Creek Titanium brakes, Use Alien post, Syntace stem, Fulcrum wheels, Look pedals.
I weigh in at 16.2 pounds.


----------

